# Filtry Cafe, Warsaw



## Reviews Bot (Jun 23, 2008)

Filtry is one of the first speciality coffee orientated places in Poland, contributes a lot to a newly born and growing coffee culture in this country. Its a small place but takes brewing coffee very serously. Coffee served here comes from our local roaster Java Coffee company.

Apart of our summer/winter blend, every monday is a day of"espresso travels" wich introduces our customers to lots of intresting blends and single origin coffees and a new taste is available each time on monday and every following week. There are cup tastings, latte art comps, exhibitions, chess tournaments and barista trainings almost every week at this little cosy place in Stara Ochota district of Warsaw, capiltol city of Poland.

More...


----------

